# Your GOTY Picks for 2007!



## [M]artin (Jan 1, 2008)

Alrighty peeps, 2007 is officially over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let's reflect with a little community activity...

*What are YOUR Game of the Year picks for 2007?

Post the titles YOU feel deserve the honor of being named Game of the Year!

---> Rules (well, kind of):  Games have to have been released to the public between the dates of January 1st, 2007 and December 31st, 2007.

---> Try to name GOTY's for as many portables/consoles possible!*

MY PICKS...

*Nintendo DS - GAME OF THE YEAR: The Legend of Zelda: The Phantom Hourglass*

Playing through this one really brought back a lot of memories. I'm a huge sucker for the classic portable Zelda titles (Link's Awakening, Oracle twins) and the jump to 3D was easier than I had imagined. At first I was a bit skeptical that the semi-3D aspect/view paired with the stylus-dominated controls would ruin the portable Zelda's perfect streak. Thankfully, I was proven wrong. The stylus controls actually made for a whole new handheld Zelda experience, yet I still felt nostalgically-charged while trekking through PH's oh-so-pretty dungeons (and yay for scribbly map notes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

*Nintendo DS - RUNNER UP: Hotel Dusk: Room 215*

God damn, I loved Hotel Dusk so fucking much. So much good stuff to say about it... the art, the music, the storyline, it was all so perfect. Dusk keep me reading for hours... and I loved it. This one was soooo close behind PH...

*Games I Loved That Didn't Make The Cut:

Lunar Knights (DS)
Pokemon Diamond (DS)
Phoenix Wright 2: Justice for All (DS)
Phoenix Wright 3: Trials and Tribulations (DS)
Contra IV (DS)
Geometry Wars: Galaxies (DS)
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (DS)
and a buttload more, I'm sleepy...*





Now that I think back... I didn't really spend enough time on any other platforms other than the DS to make any more informed GOTY picks... that's bad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, post up some Wii, 360, PS2/3, PSP, PC titles too...!


----------



## squeaks (Jan 1, 2008)

Gotta hand it to Zelda and Hotel dusk.


----------



## SpaceJump (Jan 1, 2008)

GOTY for me was Metroid Prime 3. Great controls, atmosphere and design. Runner up is Mario Galaxy.


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 1, 2008)

my GOTY is definitely Metroid Prime 3, a lesson in genius.

runnerup, mario galaxy, same reasons basically, I'm just a bigger metroid fan



I don't think the DS had anything amazing this year, it had some great games.. but nothing.. amazing ya know?
And personally, I think Phantom Hourglass left a bad taste.. like a bad movie, it's okay while you're going.. but once it's over you're not happy.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 1, 2008)

My GOTY is *Call of Duty 4 (PC)*:

- Great atmosphere, I still love the gameplay and the multiplayer is just as tense as the previous versions. Great graphics, and the level designs were great.

Runner-up: *The Witcher (PC)*: Still havent played it alot, mainly because of my CoD 4 addiction, but this is just such a nice 3rd person RPG, and I love that genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





For the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its Zelda: PH.
Great game, kept me addicted for 2 weeks, and the multiplayer is great fun with friends.


----------



## JPH (Jan 1, 2008)

*NDS Pick of the Year:*

Sadly, I can't think of a good game I've played this year.

*Wii Pick of the Year:*
Super Mario Galaxy

Go and play this game - you'll know what I mean.
Not gimmicky with controls, graphics look very nice, and is refreshing from your typical video game :/


----------



## Duke_Jay (Jan 1, 2008)

For the Xbox 360:

Best Game: Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Singleplayer is very intense, but sadly also quite short, but im now playing the singleplayer on veteran, which is very fun because it is so hard. The multiplayer got me addicted for hours and hours, trying  to get a better kill/death ratio and getting a higher lvl.

Runner up: Mass Effect.
Im not a real RPG fan but this game got me hooked up for hours and hours, only major problem of the game are the texture popups, but for me that wasn't realy a problem.

For the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

Best game: Zelda Phantom Hourglass
First zelda game i "realy" played, and i loved it, altough i think they could have made it a bit harder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But overall this game was just plain fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Runner up: Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Whoa i love the story! In the beginning everything is a bit fague and all the guests in the hotel have their own secrets, but as you advance throught the game you will find yourself uncovering all t he mysteries. But sometimes you will need the help of a Faq because it is sometimes not realy clear what you are suposed to do to unlock another "event".


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 1, 2008)

My pick for the PC's Game of the Year is Orange Box.

Portal, Half Life 2 and its sequels provide hours of entertainment, and the multiplayer game Team Fortress 2 provides never ending replay value. 5 kick ass games for the price of 1. What more can I say?


----------



## Smuff (Jan 1, 2008)

*Nintendo DS - Ultimate Mortal Kombat 3*
Felt the years rolling back as I remembered purchasing this for the Sega Saturn on release, many many moons ago.
was a big fan of this game, mainly due to my nipper who was about 4 at the time and loved all the gory stuff (Parenting 101 anyone ?). Little sod used to beat me all the time too - I've never met anyone who could mash buttons like him.

*Nintendo Wii - Resident Evil 4*
Never played it in it's original (?) incarnations, but thoroughly enjoyed it on the Wii. Loved the control system too.

*Xbox360 - Virtua Fighter 5*
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
What a beautiful looking game. If i have one criticism of the 360/PS3 generation, it's that too many games are simply better looking versions of games I have already played and offer nothing "new" essentially to the gaming experience. But when you have what is basically Virtua Fighter 2 with knobs, bells and whistles attatched then how can you go wrong ?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jan 1, 2008)

_Please note that for all of my lists, they are the games that I have found the most enjoyable and fun. This is not about "Most complicated game mechanics."_

*Best Of PlayStation 2*
Games that I have enjoyed for the PS2 this year...honestly not many. For obvious reasons, the PS2 is in it's final years and mostly mediocre ports are being released at this point. But one game for the system that stood out...





SHIN MEGAMI TENSEI: PERSONA 3
While seemingly basic at the beginning, later on it becomes pretty strategy-heavy, going into a boss battle and not using the correct mix of Persona, Weird Pokemon in your head, you will get owned in about two or three turns. While on the other hand, coming into the same fight at the same level with a good strategy and you will whoop their face in. Sure the school element gets a little repetitive, and the single dungeon is kind of bland, but it is still the Very Best the PS2 had to offer in term of Not-Ports or Multiplatform releases this year.

*Best Of Nintendo DS*
The DS has had a few noticeable titles this year, but this isn't even an option for me. I have spent more time on this DS game alone than any of the others combined. And it's not an exageration, my game clock ticked in at about 125 hours since it's release.





POKéMON DIAMOND/PEARL
You have to be a blind Pokémon basher or fanboy to ignore that this is one of the better RPGs on the handheld. Battling against the AI is never a challenge, that is true, but the game shines during the Multiplayer battles where strategy is key. Put together a random team, and put them against somebody who has a theme and overall plan set with theirs. Chances are good you will not only lose, but get obliterated. With all the mechanics of the game, including the many hidden systems Nintendo never intended for players to discover, you will be working on the perfect team for quite a long time. And with the Wifi Connection, now you even have more motivation to make that team!

Honorable Mentions: Legend of Zelda - Phantom Hourglass, Contra IV, Phoenix Wright 3


*Best Of Xbox 360*
The 360 had a huge list of games to go through, although I didn't have to think real hard about what I enjoyed the most. Xbox Live play, Single Player experiences, there had to be one that stood out above all the rest.





BIOSHOCK
Yes, the game isn't complicated. Yes, it's pretty simple gameplay. But for me, exploring the world of Rapture was a great experience. This was the first video game in a very long time where I actually felt a part of the world. I straight out refused to play this game during the day, when there was any light. I loved every second of this experience, save for the constant hacking. Everybody with a 360 is obligated to give this game a run through atleast once. If you only play games for the deep gameplay mechanics, then you are a sad little panda.

Honorable Mentions: Halo 3, Call of Duty 4, Rock Band, Mass Effect.
I loved Halo 3's multiplayer, but I could never play it so long in a row and remain interested. CoD4, as pretty and absorbing as it was, at the heart all War Games play the same to me. Mass Effect would of beaten BioShock, but it's many flaws, including poor Auto Save system and it's constant loading issue held it back from letting me get sucked into it's world.


*Best Of Nintendo Wii*
The Wii's first year has come and gone. How has it fared? Are there even a batch of good games? Yeah, there are. The list could still be better though. The game that stands out on top is pretty damn obvious though, this is the game I have spent the most time on since I purchased my Wii on Release Day.





SUPER MARIO GALAXY
You expected anything else? The best Mario release since Super Mario 64, the amount of worlds there are and the challenges the game throws a you, this is Platforming at it's Best. The Wii Remote barely throws in any gimmicks, which for this game was for the better good. With about only three to five stars per world, you should never get bored of a planet. Many challenges to add variety, plenty of enjoyable boss battles, extremely solid controls. I'd have to be crazy to put anything else here!

Honorable Mentions: Metroid Prime 3, Super Paper Mario, Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3


----------



## Mars (Jan 1, 2008)

*Nintendo DS:*

Worms Open Warfare 2, deep campaign mode, and excellent online play

Runner up: Contra 4, very difficult but fun

*Nintendo Wii:*

Super Mario Galaxy
_
Runner up: _

Medals of Honor 2

EDIT:* PS3*

Ratchet and Clank
_
Runner up:_ Pro Evo 2008


----------



## azotyp (Jan 1, 2008)

My game of 2007 is COD 4 (" And I dont ... tumtumtumtum what people think, and I don't care tumtumtumtum what people do   COD 4 , COD 4 , COD 4.COD 4 COooooddddddd 4).
(on nintendo dsl gaming system of course)


----------



## superrob (Jan 1, 2008)

PC: Cod4 - AWESOME graphichs - Awesome AI Just a winner!

NDS: Pokemon Pearl.

Wii: Metroid Prime 3 - Awesome!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 1, 2008)

For  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DS:
1. Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
2. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney: Trials and Tribulations
3. Worms: Open Warfare 2

For  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  GBA:
1. Spyro: The Eternal Night
2. Crash of the Titans
3. ... Nothing

For Wii:
1. Super Mario Galaxy
2. Metroid Prime 3
3. Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition

That's about it...


----------



## kai445 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Game of the Year (PC) ... Unreal Tournament III*


----------



## Samutz (Jan 1, 2008)

*Wii: Super Mario Galaxy*
My Wii had laid dormant for several months until this was finally released. Gave me a reason to play the Wii again.

*DS: Zelda: Phantom Hourglass*
It's Zelda. 'Nuff said.

*PC: World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade*
I wanted to say Portal, but Portal didn't take away several months of my life. Maybe a few weeks at most before I got tired of it.
I also wanted to say Tabula Rasa, as I've been playing every day since I got it. But I've only been playing it for about a week.

*PS2: God of War II*
One of those game that made me stop playing everything else completely. Even stopped watching tv to play it.
Another one I wanted to say, for eating up a lot of my time, is Guitar Hero III.

*PSP: God of War: Chains of Olympus (Demo)*
That's right. A demo.
I don't think I've played anything on the PSP that was released in 2007.


----------



## JohnDrake (Jan 1, 2008)

Xbox 360: Halo3 (Best Co-Op Ever)

Wii: Super Mario Galaxy (beat it 3 times)

NDS: Zelda Phantom Hourglass (Didn't think they could pull it off as well as they did)

PS2: Fire Pro Wrestling Returns

PSP: Popstation/ PSX Emulator (!)

GP2X F200: NeoGeo Emulator


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 1, 2008)

DS - Contra 4, PH is insanely overrated imo.
GBA - The Legend of Spyro: The Eternal Night, awesome goodbye to and awesome system


----------



## ShadowXP (Jan 1, 2008)

Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2

That's it apart from Guitar Hero 3 and Contra 4.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 1, 2008)

GBA: TMNT
Runner up: Spider-Man 3

DS: Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords
Runner Up: Zelda PH.

Wii: Mario Galaxy
Runner Up: Super Paper Mario. I'm in the UK and my Wii wasn't modded, RE4 is better but its 2 years old so doesn't count to me.

Mobile: Prey
Runner Up: Pillow Fight

PSP: Sid Miers - Pirates!
Runner Up: Castlevania Dracula X Chronicles

PS2: God of War II
Runner Up: Rogue Galaxy 

360: Orange Box
Runner Up: Call of Duty 4

Best of the lot? Well sadly my Wii died while I was half way through Mario Galaxy, I still thought it was game of the year but some games aren't as good in the second half so its a toss up between that and Orange Box.


----------



## natkoden (Jan 1, 2008)

Wii: Super Mario Galaxy
PC: The Orange Box
360: Mass Effect
PS2: Persona 3
NDS: The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass

Special Mention: Bioshock


----------



## tomqman (Jan 1, 2008)

Wii: Mario Galaxy
DS: Zelda
Pc: Crysis


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 1, 2008)

Wii: Super Paper Mario- I love all the Paper Mario games, including this one, but this one was so much different. 2.5D (cross between 2 and 3D) was very well developed and a gr8 gaming innovation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wii runner-up: SMG- amazing as well, but I don't like the mario 3D one's as much as Paper Mario's. Gameplay is, just like SPM, something completely original, as you can now walk completely around little planetoids and the changes in gravity are so original. It's something you can't describe but you understand it automatically when you play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DS: Geometry Wars: galaxies- sooooooooooooooo freaking addicting, the game I play most on my DS by far. It's extremely easy to pick up and play but impossible to stop. Seriously, show this game to someone who's never played it b4 and they won't give you back your DS, guaranteed.

DS runner-up: Zelda PH- the gameplay is great, much easier IMO than the other Zelda titles. Sword slashing is just plain fun, and this game is all-around awesome, even for a non-Zelda fan like me.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 2, 2008)

PC GOTY: Crysis
PS3 GOTY: Uncharted: Drake's Fortune


----------



## _Snott_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Pc: Bioshock and Orange Box tie for me
360: Halo 3
PS3:Ratchet and Clank Future
GBA: Dragonball Advanced Adventure
DS- Contra 4
Wii-Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeanne d'Arc (it was released in english this year, so stfu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I don't remember having this much fun with a game this year, except maybe Portal.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 3, 2008)

I was hoping for a thread like this to be opened!.

iPod: Phase (lol)
PC: n/a (I haven't played anything)
PSP: Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions
DS: TLo Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
PS2: n/a (I haven't played anything)
PS3: Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
360: Halo 3
Wii: Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 3, 2008)

PC: Call of Duty 4
Wii: Galaxy
DS: Phantom Hourglass


----------



## webyugioh (Jan 3, 2008)

I only have a DS and a Wii, so I will break down my favorites via categorys.
(Idea stolen from latest US Nintendo Power)

GotY Wii:
1. Super Mario Galaxy 
2. Metroid Prime 3
3. Zack and Wiki

GotY DS:
1. Sonic Rush Adventure
2. Phantom Hourglass
3. 250 Mannin no KanKen 

Best Wii Graphics:
1. Metroid Prime 3
2. Super Mario Galaxy
3. Zack and Wiki

Best DS Graphics:
1. One Piece Gear Spirit (i think this was 2007)
2. Dementium
3. Phantom Hourglass

Best Music: 
1. Metroid Prime 3
2. Final Fantasy XII
3. Super Mario Galaxy

Best Voice Acting: 
1. Simpsons game

Best Adventure Game:
1. Zack and Wiki
2. Super Paper Mario
3. Phantom Hourglass

Best RPG: 
1. Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
2. Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn
3. Final Fantasy XII

Best Platformer:
1. Super Mario Galaxy
2. Sonic Rush Adventure
3. DK's Jungle Climber

Best Shooter/Action Game:
1. Metroid Prime 3
2. Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles
3. Mega Man ZX Advent

Best Alternative Game:
1. Guitar Hero 3
2. Wario Ware: Smooth Moves

Best New Character:
1. Zack (Zack and Wiki)
2. Franziska von Karma (Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney)

Best Story:
1. Hotel Dusk
2. Fire Emblem
3. Final Fantasy XII
4. Super Paper Mario

GotY Overall:
1. Super Mario Galaxy
2. Metroid Prime 3
3. Zack and Wiki
4. Sonic Rush Adventure 
5. Phantom Hourglass
6. Mobile Suit Gundam: SenSen 0079 (i think was in 2007)

*whew* That took longer than i thought.
Well, that is what i think.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 6, 2008)

LoZ: PH, imo wasn't the best game there, i finished it and that was it =\. Geometry wars gmv, still playing it after i've finished a few times over =D


----------

